# Is this too much for a “for sale” picture?



## Catcat16 (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m starting to sell some of my stuff on “letgo”and I took these pictures to advertise them in a nice way. Is this too much? I wanted to keep the pictures true to what they actually look like, but also make the embossed lettering easily legible and I did that with the sharpening filter. Any feedback? good or bad welcome thanks.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 26, 2020)

You just need to make sure people can read the embossing or you tell them what it says


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 26, 2020)

Probably nit picking here but the Philidelphia Quaker milk bottle does not need a lighter in the picture. You take very clear pictures. Goodluck with the selling.


----------



## yacorie (Mar 26, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Probably nit picking here but the Philidelphia Quaker milk bottle does not need a lighter in the picture. You take very clear pictures. Goodluck with the selling.



yes I have found that just a clean background with the bottlein question is the best option.  Most people buying bottles just want to be able to see what you have and not fight through clutter or groups of other bottles to figure it out


----------



## sandchip (Mar 26, 2020)

yacorie said:


> yes I have found that just a clean background with the bottlein question is the best option.  Most people buying bottles just want to be able to see what you have and not fight through clutter or groups of other bottles to figure it out



True dat.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Probably nit picking here but the Philidelphia Quaker milk bottle does not need a lighter in the picture. You take very clear pictures. Goodluck with the selling.


 Yea I used it to light the candle in the back ground lol. Thought the same thing tho. Maybe I can crop it.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 27, 2020)

yacorie said:


> yes I have found that just a clean background with the bottlein question is the best option.  Most people buying bottles just want to be able to see what you have and not fight through clutter or groups of other bottles to figure it out



yea it was an accident. I used the lighter to light the candle in the background and I must have missed it till now. Oops!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 27, 2020)

Some people who do not smoke don't buy from smokers. You know..Smoke free home and all. Just the lighter alone is a red flag and a lost sale. I think you need a picture box. Basically a cardboard box usually white inside and lite up well.  One can be made. You tube stould have directions for making one. You have alot of bottles to photograph. It also looks more in my opinion professional.


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 28, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Some people who do not smoke don't buy from smokers. You know..Smoke free home and all. Just the lighter alone is a red flag and a lost sale. I think you need a picture box. Basically a cardboard box usually white inside and lite up well.  One can be made. You tube stould have directions for making one. You have alot of bottles to photograph. It also looks more in my opinion professional.


Well thanks for the info! Yea I don’t blame people not wanting bottles smelling like smoke and all. That’s gross lol. Mine really was just for the candle though I’ve got to pay more attention to the back ground!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 28, 2020)

It's all good. We all make the same mistakes. We are here to help each other. I often see a little of myself in the younger collectors. Brings back memories.


----------



## Roaddie (Apr 1, 2020)

I agree with ROBBY. I have sold a lot on line and I have a tall box and cover it with a sheet, the color depends on the color of your item, and then take a picture of just your item, or items in the case of a group. That way the prospective buyer can see your item without the background clutter. You can also more readily edit you pictures. Look on a site like ebay to get an idea of what is being posted. Good luck with your sales.


----------

